# Holanda: neve desde 21 novembro, hoje primeira cobertura



## J.S. (23 Nov 2008 às 18:33)

mas so um bocadinho com 2-3 cm. A temperatura fico sempre entre 0 e + 1C, mas com temperaturas, ponte de orvilha?? < 0. A neve fui seco.

Aqui algumas imagens da minha cidade (Middelburg, Holanda), aos 15 horas.


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 18:40)

J.S. disse:


> mas so um bocadinho com 2-3 cm. A temperatura fico sempre entre 0 e + 1C, mas com temperaturas, ponte de orvilha?? < 0. A neve fui seco.
> 
> Aqui algumas imagens da minha cidade (Middelburg, Holanda), aos 15 horas.
> 
> ...



boas fotos.
se preferires podes postar em ingles para uma melhor precepção nem que sejam só os termos tecnicos ( nao te quero ofender).
querias com certeza dizer PONTO DE ORVALHO ( dewpoint).
 boas


----------



## J.S. (23 Nov 2008 às 18:44)

stormy disse:


> boas fotos.
> se preferires podes postar em ingles para uma melhor precepção nem que sejam só os termos tecnicos ( nao te quero ofender).
> querias com certeza dizer PONTO DE ORVALHO ( dewpoint).
> boas



Sim. Agora eu sei! Orvilla = Espanhol....Quando tenho tempo, quero escrever em Portugues, senão em Ingles. Acho que voce percebe quase tudo...


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2008 às 18:50)

Mais um contemplado pelo magnífico fenómeno branco!!

Lindas Imagens!


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2008 às 19:01)

Imagens muito bonitas


----------



## Fil (23 Nov 2008 às 21:13)

Que inveja  na 3º foto pode-se ver flocos bem grandes!


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 22:31)

J.S. disse:


> Sim. Agora eu sei! Orvilla = Espanhol....Quando tenho tempo, quero escrever em Portugues, senão em Ingles. Acho que voce percebe quase tudo...



sim claro que precebo diverte-te com a neve..felicidades


----------



## vitamos (24 Nov 2008 às 10:12)

Magnifico


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2008 às 12:05)

Belas fotos


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 09:15)

Boas fotos...


----------

